# Looking for a bottle probe



## Truth1253 (Nov 4, 2018)

I wanna start probing this property for bottles. Is 4ft the norm or 5 or 6? Any suggestions on a seller at good prices? Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Nov 5, 2018)

Call HD supply or Pelican construction supply.  They should have some probes in stock.  I would go with a 5'

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## American (Nov 7, 2018)

The probe needs to be spring steel.  There are plenty of probe suppliers, but some will send you a malleable steel one, which is not optimal.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 7, 2018)

I use a 6' long 3/8" T&T tools probe.  Ground here in Texas is hard a bricks so you need a good solid probe...their probes have replaceable tips so I've been running the same probe for the past 6 years but probably gone through 10 tips in that time.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 16, 2018)

I use a 3' probe as a general woods-walking tool. When it comes to real digging at a found dump I get out the 5'. Spring-steel is a must.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 17, 2018)

I use a 5 foot spring steel probe, 4 to short & 6 to long. 5 just right. LEON.


----------



## digem (Mar 8, 2019)

One option to consider is from an automobile junkyard. The rod which was part of the trunk spring in older cars is spring steel. I recently got one, heated and straightened one end, used a 5/16 " die to thread it. Placed 2 nuts back to back, tightened against each other to prevent loosening. Ground nuts to a taper. Placed a piece of fuel line over other end for handle. Been using probes for over thirty years. This is the best yet.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 14, 2019)

www.oldwestbottles.com 


This is where we got ours they are great hand made spring steel tip and handle are amazing. I would definitely recommend they used these on the history channel on a digger show. They definitely sing when you hit glass or a bottle. The craftsmanship is very important and a hollow handle so it sings and vibrates you also want a well built one so it doesn't break and you impale yourself. They are around 68.00 shipped for a 5 foot and that's what I would recommend.


----------

